# Processing 150 kgs of IC chips.



## gaurav_347 (Jul 12, 2017)

Again these are not my videos. I only post them for discussion and learning purposes. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xhz0sgfYD8M


----------



## Cerber (Jan 17, 2018)

I apologize for my bad English. If I correctly understand processes - at the beginning plastic of cases is dissolved. But I don't understand a little than it is carried out. I can assume that the concentrated alkali or the concentrated technical sulfuric acid is filled in. In the same way I dissolved plastic on old ceramic condensers of an era of the USSR with the content of palladium and platinum (KM type).
But this assumption of use of alkali or the concentrated chamois of acid was called into question by the moment of washing of the metal remains hydrochloric acid from aluminum. Because aluminum is well dissolved in alkali and sulfuric acid. Further process is already known to me and is classics of affinaging processes. 
I ask to prompt correctness of work with similar materials. With similar material I had had difficulties of work. As many of you know, the content of gold and other precious metals in electronics of an era of the USSR was not just big, but very big. The mass of gold could reach 12 grams on 1 kg of electronic products for civil needs. (TVs, tape recorders and other). Content of metals in products for needs of military - were 2-3 times higher. To tell frankly, I haven't got used to work with the small content of metal. But it is even interesting not just the nobility, but also to try to execute.


----------



## Cerber (Jan 18, 2018)

Today I have tried the assumption. As I also spoke - it wrongly. Which first liquid dissolved plastic isn't alkali and isn't sulfuric acid. 
When boiling a number of various electronic details in alkali and then in sulfuric acid - cases of details weren't dissolved. Softer plastic and protective lacquers was dissolved, releasing copper paths on payments.
What for liquid which has been applied at the beginning of video - I meanwhile don't know. But I will work on it gradually. Most it is very interesting.


----------



## galenrog (Jan 18, 2018)

Since this video has no narrative of what is being done, chemicals used, and why, I would suggest that it be placed in the “YouTube Can Kill” file.

I prefer incineration. Less hazardous waste to deal with.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jan 18, 2018)

I've seen these a couple of times. Couple things that make me cringe is watching people dump huge buckets of acid with no gloves or the quick frame of seeing a foot with just barefoot and sandals. 

Working for Anglo Gold or Brahma they wouldn't even allow you in the building like that. Let alone most likely firing you over dumb stupidity for even trying.

The h2so4 used in this video always looked weird to me like just straight water. But through several of their videos it's funny how they use hydrofluoric acid like it's nothing.

Andrew


----------



## Rougemillenial (Feb 22, 2018)

gaurav_347 said:


> Again these are not my videos. I only post them for discussion and learning purposes.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xhz0sgfYD8M


I’ve seen this video and absolutely called him out on his extremely dangerous process by asking what he does with the hundreds of gallons of waste left over. No reply! 

I actually showed this to my parents and of course they looked at me funny. I told them that I showed them this as an example of how bad the current processes are and to put my original process which admittedly sucked and could’ve been far safer into perspective. The absolute most dangerous thing I did on a large scale was the safest he did in this video, The AR leach. I’ve worked with stuff that’s way worse than he has worked with but at least I had enough common sense to experiment on a test tube scale/small flask scale. 

At least when working with things that are extremely dangerous like piranha solution, hexaflouroantimonic acid (don’t ask me how I managed to get access to (make) it), molten KNO3, pressurized hydroxyl gas, organic solvent extractions, etc, I had the sensibility to keep it on a gallon scale at most. The stuff other than the HHO gas detonation for my 4th of July party was kept bellow 100ml for obvious safety reasons.


----------



## Rougemillenial (Feb 22, 2018)

gaurav_347 said:


> Again these are not my videos. I only post them for discussion and learning purposes.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xhz0sgfYD8M


oh as for an actual process, I’d either go with the successfulengineer process or yours truly’s. The latter is still in the Research phase and is on my site as an alpha document so feel free to make additional suggestions.

Just set up a destructive distillation apparatus which will boil off the plastics and have the heavy oils condense out in a receiving vessel while the remaining gas is passed through CaO and then burned off.

Afterwards, close off the reaction vessel from the rest of the system via a valve before the condenser. Then open the vessel to air which will cause the still glowing hot carbon to all ignite at once. It’ll take only a couple minutes to burn everything off. 

The metals left over can then be magnetically separates then smelted with a basic flux and then poured into an anode bar for a refining cell. After electrorefining, process the anode slimes to get your PMs


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Feb 24, 2018)

Rougemillenial said:


> gaurav_347 said:
> 
> 
> > Again these are not my videos. I only post them for discussion and learning purposes.
> ...




this site, is it linked somewhere that is available to members of the forum for study and critique?


----------



## Rougemillenial (Feb 25, 2018)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> Rougemillenial said:
> 
> 
> > gaurav_347 said:
> ...


https://thejerseyrebel.wixsite.com/mysite yeah, check my post on the alpha document by rougemillenial. I’m part of a intern team currently working on the process. I won’t be able to actually push it past the alpha stage until 2025-2030 but oh well.


----------



## Arthur Brown (Feb 23, 2020)

The process shown on youtube that most impresses me is the ball mill to fine powder and shaker table separate the heavies from the dust. I just cringe at a ball mill with one ball in there even though he uses a huge steel ball, 50 of those balls would be better.


----------

